# Choosing a breeder and which parents



## wmsrm59 (Mar 9, 2013)

So I have looked a lot online and around these forums and I am leaning towards one of these two litters:

Von der Haus Gill German Shepherds

Based on all of your way more informed knowledge which would you choose between these 2 litters and why ? 

I was leaning more towards 100% DDR because I became fascinated by that lineage and have been reading about the traits of DDR and how they came about. But I also noticed that the mom in the 2nd litter seems to come from really great parents but is not DDR but I am still interested in her as well. 

I would love any info you all have about Gill or **** vom Weltwitz I have searched google and the forums but would love to have more information. If you would shy away from this breeder / and or combo would love to know why. If you would definitely get a puppy from these litters would also love to know why. I actually live in Ohio and plan to go visit and talk with gill but before I go would love to have some more info.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

What are your plans for this pup and why did you choose this kennel?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have looked at **** for breeding.....he is supposedly a very nice dog....Gill is a professional dog broker, this is a big business for him....do some reseach on the lines....this dog may produce very strong progeny.

I think whether this litter is suitable for you or not depends on your past experience with Shepherds, and if you are a compatible handler and have the ability to handle and train this type of dog.

Lee


----------



## wmsrm59 (Mar 9, 2013)

Well I run 3 miles everyday I would like to have a dog I can run with, I have a huge fenced in yard and a gsd/husky mix atm and he needs a companion. I want a dog that can protect my house as I dont live in the best area. Id like a dog that is fiercely loyal and protective. I want a dog that is highly intelligent and intense, I want a companion, a dog that is good with my child. I want a GSD because I love the breed, I want a purebred, I love the look of DDR and the intensity of the lines interests me. Eventually I would love to get into competition still reading up on that.


----------



## wmsrm59 (Mar 9, 2013)

What would you say the challenges are for this specific breed of dog? What ability would you say is needed? I ask out of curiosity because I am certainly no expert, my grandparents raised their 7 kids with GSD they had 5 or 6 of them and speak very highly of them. I got a gsd/husky because of this from a rescue, but now I want a very strong high quality shepherd that is pure and Gill is only an hour away from me and his price is reasonable.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

This line produces very very strong dogs. The DDR dogs are gorgeous, but it is hard to say that a dog bred for police work is going to be suitable for a companion home. DDR dogs are not typically the most successful dogs in sport training.

Chris Kemper may have a litter on the ground which is also heavily DDR - but of a different background temperament wise.

Lee


----------



## wmsrm59 (Mar 9, 2013)

Can you point me in the direction of Chris Kemper does he have a website?


----------



## wmsrm59 (Mar 9, 2013)

Blackthorn Working German Shepherds -- Available Pupppies ? What do you think wold be the difference in temperament and characteristics of her breeding vs gill ? Would love to hear more!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I think you'd be much happier with that litter.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

It is very hard to explain without being construed as being negative.... when it is not meant to be ...

One thing of note is that Christine's litter is from a male she bred, and he is from a pair she trained, titled and had all their lives. Any breeder who does this, has generations of their own breeding, will recognize and understand the character of the pups with a fuller knowledge of what is being expressed. Buying titled dogs, and breeding dogs kept in kennels who are bought for the specific purpose of breeding - IN GENERAL - does not give the breeder that advantage. When the litter is born in the house and raised and is the only litter a breeder has at the time....they will be very in tune with the pups and know which would suit you the best.....

I like ****, I would use him on a certain type of female for certain types of buyers...but not necessarily novices to the breed who want a companion dog or a novice training dog.

Lee


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

God forbid anyone speaks out about their own experiences or even actual known facts, lest it be considered negative, so let me just say I would never recommend ****'s lineage for ANY novice. 

I sold a puppy to someone who has a dog from Christine and he was very happy with him. 

Decide if you want a dog who looks DDR or IS DDR.


----------



## wmsrm59 (Mar 9, 2013)

Can you guys explain a little more into why ? I am going to take all of your advice whole heartedly but if you can explain to me the difference between a puppy from these two people that would be awesome! I understand Christine has bred and titled her dogs and knows them personally so she knows what she is producing that seems a huge + but why is ***** line not for a novice? What specific traits or mentality would make it difficult? I am sure you are right but id like to understand why you make those statements just so I know why I am making a decision. I believe you all as you certainily have done more research and had more experience just from the various threads I have seen you all in, I am just intensely curious and want to understand what I would be getting myself into if I went ***** line. After speaking with family friends and you guys I am leaning towards not doing it but would like to know more specifically what would be the issue with getting a dog as a novice from ***** line? What would I run into? What would make Christines dogs a better choice?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

it is against the rules to say anything that can be construed as negative.

Period.

Lee


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

wolfstraum said:


> it is against the rules to say anything that can be construed as negative.
> 
> Period.
> 
> Lee


You could send a PM, Lee


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes, instead of trying to beat around the bush, hinting at things or complaining about the rules, just send the OP a PM. 

Thank you,

ADMIN Lisa


----------



## wmsrm59 (Mar 9, 2013)

I would love for any of you guys to send me a PM further explaining things, I would greatly appreciate it! I want to make the right decision and need some [email protected]


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I sent one quite a while ago....like at 430 or so

lee


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

****'s fatherline is a bit controversial. Google "Boban vd Grauen v Monstab" to see what has been said.

Aside from those issues, a number of successful/experienced breeders have used ****'s bloodlines in their breeding programs for their working qualities and good looks. I've not met any of those dogs in person, so I don't know how well that has worked.

I have considered a breeding to ****, but I would be very selective in my choice of female. My DDR female is too closely related to ****'s mother (closer than I want to breed her), so he's not an option for my DDR females, although he might be a good match for her otherwise.


----------



## lcordova (Jun 4, 2006)

wmsrm59,

I've been an active reader of the forum for 6 or 7 yrs, I dont have a GSD (hopefully I'll have one soon, but I've sang this song before and I'm stilll GSD less...), but I think I've learned very usefull things in this forum.... 

After reading this post my guess is that there are lines that probably are too drivey or too hard for an inexperienced owner to have. A good breeder chooses the breeding looking to enhance the "good" stuff and diminish "the not too good stuff" each lines posses.
When dogs are bred and the breeding over-enhances some trait, probably is not the ideal scenario for a new owner to have that kind of dog.

I've never write or speak to Christine of Blackthorne, but browsing his site it "jumps" out the love she has for her dogs, and the knowledge she has about each one.

My advise: read the posts of Lee and Chris Wild and you'll learn a lot.... and be patient, finding the right breeder and the right dog is not fast.

Luis


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I would love to have a dog who IS DDR. HOpefully, in 10 years in the future, not sooner, if they are still out there. 

I don't think that every pup from this litter will grow into a patrol dog so I would talk to the breeder and discuss lines directly with him.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

If I was interested in a dog-I wouldn't go by posts on an internet forum from people that most likely I don'tknow I would go and visit the dog and the breeder-just saying


----------

